# EOS R - critical first impressions re. User Interface



## fullstop (Sep 11, 2018)

https://translate.google.com/transl...os-r-mein-erster-eindruck/&edit-text=&act=url

German portal operator Martin Vieten www.photoscala.de just published their first impressions on Canon EOS R [author participated in one Canon's fancy launch/promotion events].

Overall a "friendly" first impressions article. What disturbs me however are remarks on the new EOS R and RF lens user interface (hardware control points):
* control ring turns too "nervously". No dampening at all. He found it unusable and disabled it. I really thought Canon had learned its lesson after countless Powershots and early EOS M bodies with way "too loose" wheels/dials. But apparently not. 
* Multifunction touch bar pretty much as useless as on Apple Macbook and too close to rear dial. All sorts of inadvertant actuations causing unwanted changes to settings
* Multi-function touch bar lock takes "1 sec press" to unlock again; unwieldy in many shooting situations 
* he likes "no mode dial". But every change from e.g. AV to M or to a Custom Shooting Mode now requires a button press first and then selection via rear dial. No way to immediately see on dial currently selected mode. yes, info is also in viewfinder, on LCD and on top OLED, but still. I find it totally ... stupid asinine ... to ditch mode dial and waste that space on a simple ON/OFF switch ... in form of a dial ... on LEFT top of camera, instead of right side. duh!
* lack of AF-selector joystick (in addition to touch screen functionality) 

Battery life: author got around 500 shots on a charge.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 11, 2018)

The control ring has "clicks" not sure how it can be turning too nervously?? Maybe he has a de-clicked version, which is possible according to to Rudy Winston.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 11, 2018)

*yawn* sounds like someone who hasn’t used a canon ever before. That’s the problem with these online professional reviewers..they’re reviewers, not photographers. Questioning the button layout? Please. It’s a canon. This guy is ranting about non-issues; the comments are rubbish. Actually that’s being generous. Wait until the camera arrives, and is used by people who know how to use cameras.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 11, 2018)

Having watched numerous videos and read a few articles as well, no one else has had any trouble with the control ring - most, in fact, love it. Aside from the comment regarding the delay in locking/unlocking the multi-function bar, which others have mentioned as well, this just sounds like the usual attempt to discredit Canon that has become so popular on the internet. In other words, the usual BS.

Thanks for posting another useless thread that does nothing but reinforce your so obvious anti-Canon bias. You have no credibility on this forum.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 11, 2018)

dak723 said:


> Having watched numerous videos and read a few articles as well, no one else has had any trouble with the control ring - most, in fact, love it. Aside from the comment regarding the delay in locking/unlocking the multi-function bar, which others have mentioned as well, this just sounds like the usual attempt to discredit Canon that has become so popular on the internet. In other words, the usual BS.
> 
> Thanks for posting another useless thread that does nothing but reinforce your so obvious anti-Canon bias. You have no credibility on this forum.



Actually I don't have a problem with reviews like that - anyone can fawn over a camera and say how wonderful it is, but the reported downsides tell me more about the type of camera it is. Good reviews will pick up on ergonomic things like those reported above and address them - and if no-one else mentions them they I know it is a minor issue that one person was annoyed enough to mention. And I know what to look out for when testing it. 

Add to all that, there are several sites whose opinions I will read/listen to with greater attention. And those who are interested in the things I like to shoot (heaven help those reviewers who shoot a few photos of their kid playing in the park and say they have reviewed it as a sports camera!!).


----------

